# Just ordered a SAR



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi guys,
I just ordered a SAR. My dealer will be out of the office until the New year and I have to return a watch to him first and then he's gonna order the SAR on the bracelet. I'm really pumped to get ahold of this watch, but it's gonna be several weeks until I get it. I've been looking around, but I can't seem to find any wrist shots on a smaller wrist. My wrist is 6.2 inches. Are there any quirks to the metal bracelet with regards to taking out links? I just had a watch arrive that didn't work out due to my small wrists and it bummed me out quite a bit. Thanks.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Emil Kraeplin said:


> Hi guys,
> I just ordered a SAR. My dealer will be out of the office until the New year and I have to return a watch to him first and then he's gonna order the SAR on the bracelet. I'm really pumped to get ahold of this watch, but it's gonna be several weeks until I get it. I've been looking around, but I can't seem to find any wrist shots on a smaller wrist. My wrist is 6.2 inches. Are there any quirks to the metal bracelet with regards to taking out links? I just had a watch arrive that didn't work out due to my small wrists and it bummed me out quite a bit. Thanks.


Your dealer is going to be out of the office in the days just
before Christmas? I hope the dealer isn't one of our sponsors.

I had the bracelet, but I don't recall the adjustment process.
Some dexterity and patience is needed while holding two
screwdrivers.

The case is milled out between the lugs, which reduces the
distance between the lug screws and allows the bracelet
to conform better to your wrist than on longer watches.
I expect you will like the size.

Merry Christmas.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## orangep7 (Nov 8, 2013)

Adjusting the bracelet is easy - just make sure you have good screw drivers. The bracelet has whole and "half" links and they are easily removed with a single screw - it's only removing the bracelet from the watch that requires two. Enjoy your watch!


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. My dealer is gonna be in up until Christmas, but will be out from Christmas until New years. I'm ordering through Dan at Timelessluxwatches in Texas. He's out of state and I have to return a watch to him first. I live in the middle of nowhere so it's nearly impossible to try on watches from these smaller brands.


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

My SAR arrived at the AD and should be shipping. So excited!


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Emil Kraeplin said:


> My SAR arrived at the AD and should be shipping. So excited!


Congrats! Wrist shots would be nice when you get it.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Emil Kraeplin said:


> My SAR arrived at the AD and should be shipping. So excited!


sounds awesome, enjoy your new watch! Has anyone mentioned that we love photos around here lol??


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

Here are some very rough and quick photos that I took. The SAR arrived during my lunch break so I tried to take some quick pics before running off to work. I'm sorry the pics are sideways. I'm planning on writing more about this bad boy in the German forum once I've worn it for a bit and I will take some much better photos. This watch is built like a tank. I am very impressed and happy.


----------



## TommyG (May 9, 2010)

Very nice! It has quite a presence on your wrist. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks great, congratulations! Looking forward to seeing more pictures of it in the German forum.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

nice watch, well done. sideways pics sounds like an iphone with the old software?


----------



## Shawn Lee (Jan 10, 2014)

nice watch! i'm considering under my to-buy list


----------



## El Gato (Nov 24, 2013)

Really nice watch, I am very happy for you! Muhle are built to last! A few questions I am curious about. How is the accuracy of the watch? What was your experience with the dealer in Texas like?


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

I got the watch in the mail and it was very cold in transit so I'm not sure if that initially has an effect on accuracy, but the very first day it was -6 seconds. I used the online atomic clock. I haven't checked it since that very first day. I can honestly say that this is a very nice watch and I have never been happier with a watch. The Lume is amazing on this thing. My only complaint(and this is minor) is that I don't think it needs a cyclops. Also, I don't believe it has antireflective coating. This doesn't matter with reading the time, but I usually notice the light reflecting off the cyclops when I check the date. I used Timeless Luxury watches in Texas and Dan is easy to work with. I'm pretty sure that I'll buy from him again in the future. Dan usually ships overnight which is nice, but this one took a few days to get here. Also, the box that it arrived in was scratched up on the side, but the watch is pristine. I don't care about the box. If I find time this week I'll take some better photos.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Emil Kraeplin said:


> I got the watch in the mail and it was very cold in transit so I'm not sure if that initially has an effect on accuracy, but the very first day it was -6 seconds. I used the online atomic clock. I haven't checked it since that very first day. I can honestly say that this is a very nice watch and I have never been happier with a watch. The Lume is amazing on this thing. My only complaint(and this is minor) is that I don't think it needs a cyclops. Also, I don't believe it has antireflective coating. This doesn't matter with reading the time, but I usually notice the light reflecting off the cyclops when I check the date. I used Timeless Luxury watches in Texas and Dan is easy to work with. I'm pretty sure that I'll buy from him again in the future. Dan usually ships overnight which is nice, but this one took a few days to get here. Also, the box that it arrived in was scratched up on the side, but the watch is pristine. I don't care about the box. If I find time this week I'll take some better photos.


From MG website:

CaseStainless steel with rubber bezel. 4 mm thick, anti-glare sapphire crystal with internally ground loupe. Screw-in crown. Water-resistant to 100 bars.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Good choice. They are great watches.


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, I was initially upset because my watch was running minus 10 secs/day. I emailed Muhle and they promptly got back to me and told me to wait 6-8 weeks. Well, I did just that and now the watch is running minus 3-4 secs/day. Very happy.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

congrats on the sar: it truly is a one-of-a-kind watch.


----------

